# Is there any freemasonry here in Abu Dhabi UAE? Thanks



## dennis joseph (Jun 3, 2013)

Is there any freemasonry here in Abu Dhabi UAE? Thanks 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dennis joseph (Jun 3, 2013)

Im trying to find a lodge here for many years and tried to inquire through mail in different countries but i end up disappointed. I've been in the country for 4 years. I also tried to ask a member in my home country (Philippines) but they advise me to try it here in the UAE. Thanks sir 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 11, 2013)

dennis joseph said:


> Im trying to find a lodge here for many years and tried to inquire through mail in different countries but i end up disappointed. I've been in the country for 4 years. I also tried to ask a member in my home country (Philippines) but they advise me to try it here in the UAE.



http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges

There are lodges closer to you than the Philippines but there is probably your best option.


----------



## free mind (Jul 1, 2013)

Even though u find so many masonic symbols in the city of dubai and talks about approval of a mailbox lodge I could not find one in uae in thinking about travelling to Jordan to non the lodge there or Lebanon

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dennis joseph (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks sir. Are you going to seek in Jordan or in Lebanon? Are we allowed to petition there even we're working here in uae? Thanks 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## free mind (Jul 1, 2013)

The problem is that u need to assist the gatherings there so u have to fly each time I still need to check more about that my regards

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Cornell Wallace (Jul 2, 2013)

All, Greetings and Salutations. I am Bro. Cornell Wallace of James R Jones Military Lodge #172 MWPHGL of Oklahoma and its Jurs currently residing in the UAE- Dubai specifically. I am in the process of opening a PHA Lodge here in Dubai and if you are interested, you can reach me at wallyah64@yahoo.com


----------



## Cornell Wallace (Jul 2, 2013)

I am Bro. Cornell Wallace of James R Jones Military Lodge #172 MWPHGL of  Oklahoma and its Jurs currently residing in the UAE- Dubai  specifically. I am in the process of opening a PHA Lodge here in Dubai  and if you are interested, you can reach me at wallyah64@yahoo.com


----------



## dennis joseph (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you sir. Im still interested and hoping that there will be a lodge here in uae. Thanks for the information sir. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kwiz (Jul 18, 2013)

What about the Rotary, aren't they going to guide us for a lodge? They held a meeting in Grand Hayatt of Dubai by 20 June 2013, if there is going to be another meeting we will have the chance to find a lodge


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## gmm357 (May 23, 2014)

Dear Brethren,

As most of you might be aware, Regular Freemasonry is not available in most Arab countries.
However in Jordan, you will find Jordan Lodge operating under the GL of Scotland, and soon Wisdom Lodge as well.

The only Other Arab country that has a thriving Masonic life is Lebanon.

In Lebanon there are 3 different Regular Constitutions operating.

The District Grand Lodge of Lebanon, chartered by the Grand Lodge of Scotland which has 7 Lodges operating under it. 3 of which are in Beirut.

The District Grand Lodge of Syria Lebanon under the Grand Lodge of New York which has 11 lodges operating.

And Lodge Phoenix 1001 operating directly under the Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia FAAM also in Beirut.

You are all welcome to visit but it is highly recommended to communicate through the proper channels of Grand Secretaries and have your documentation available.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Alex_Dubai (Aug 21, 2014)

Good day to everyone. Surfing internet regarding freemasonry in the UAE I`ve found following article:
Dubai, United Arab Emirates. According to an information received on February 28 (declassified today by the Secretariat General) from New York, HRH Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum (Premier and Vicepresident, absolute Sovereign of Dubai) approved the establishment of a Masonic Lodge in Dubai. The information was not confirmed by this time.
Source  http://masonicpressagency.blogspot.ae/2012/03/freemasonry-became-legal-in-united-arab.html
Does anyone has any idea about it?


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 21, 2014)

I remember a lot of praise for Dubai a few years ago for authorizing a lodge.  As an American my reaction was more like "A lodge needs permission?" but one step at a time and that was a good step.  No idea what GL has chartered any lodge there yet.


----------



## crono782 (Aug 21, 2014)

One of our EAs works in Abu Dhabi. When he visited us a couple weeks back, he told us that no lodge had been officially chartered yet.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

crono782 said:


> One of our EAs works in Abu Dhabi. When he visited us a couple weeks back, he told us that no lodge had been officially chartered yet.


 Wow hopefully soon there will.


----------



## claude_hammond (Oct 20, 2014)

There's a small Freemason discussion and study group (not a lodge) that regularly meets at an Al Shahama coffee shop, in Abu Dhabi. These brothers are mostly Americans, all in good standing with various lodges in their country. They are great guys . They would welcome any Mason from any country to participate.


----------



## Traveleroflight (Nov 7, 2014)

There is a Lodge in Dubai and in Qatar. Both are Prince Hall Affiliated Lodges under Oklahoma Jurisdiction. If you are interested in Fellowship with your Brethren, contact me at qml210.swarden@gmail.com


----------



## Cornell Wallace (Dec 3, 2014)

Bro SW of QML, thanks for the update in the forum..I have not logged in for quite some time and will be very active here once again.


----------



## alsiyabi (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear sir 
I have try so many time to be free mason 
I sent so many emails but there is no answer 
Is it difficult like this to be masons 
And why


----------



## VW jubelum (May 18, 2015)

alsiyabi said:


> Dear sir
> I have try so many time to be free mason
> I sent so many emails but there is no answer
> Is it difficult like this to be masons
> ...


----------



## middle east traveller (May 19, 2015)

I have been traveling all over the middle east for quite some time now , and i have noticed that a majority of lodges from
dubai , saudi, iraq , qatar , afghanistan all operate under the jurisdiction of the MW prince hall lodge of oklahoma, Im just curious on how this came to be.

When did these middle east countries become part of oklahoma jurisdiction?

I know they call all their lodges military lodges, and a majority of them operate a lodge inside a us military base
which is technically still us soil, which supposedly legitimizes their charter

but what about the land of shinar lodge in dubai? is it inside a us base? if not does this still make their charter
valid if they are operating a lodge on foreign soil?

just looking for further information on these lodges bretheren


----------



## NT Brother (Jul 29, 2015)

Good Day
I have been in Abu Dhabi for some time. And I have been trying to contact with some Freemason activity. I'm European and I would like to continue my learning.

Could somebody help me? 
I'll really appreciate any reference, lodge, group of study, ...

Thanks a lot in advance.
T.•.F.•.E.•.


----------



## claude_hammond (Jul 29, 2015)

There's a Masonic study group that meets occasionally in Abu Dhabi. Email me personally for more information. claude_hammond@yahoo.com


----------



## Zigfred (Aug 30, 2016)

I am here in Dubai, can anyone help me about the Lodge here in Dubai has officially recognized? I am free willing become a member of Freemasonry. Please advise.

Thanks,
Zigfred


----------



## Wallace West (Sep 19, 2016)

Can anyone help me get into contact with someone at the Prince Hall lodge in Dubai?


----------



## Cyril Galgal (Nov 8, 2016)

Good day, I am seeking to petition. how 2b1 here in Dubai?


----------



## Bloke (Nov 8, 2016)

Cyril Galgal said:


> Good day, I am seeking to petition. how 2b1 here in Dubai?


Hi Cyril. 
To our knowledge there is no native lodge in UAE and the only masonic lodges meeting there are on American bases comprising American servicemen. I suggest you read over this thread in detail.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 8, 2016)

@Bloke u said that much more eloquent then i was going too...lol

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Cyril Galgal (Nov 9, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Hi Cyril.
> To our knowledge there is no native lodge in UAE and the only masonic lodges meeting there are on American bases comprising American servicemen. I suggest you read over this thread in detail.



Thank you for the quick response. Is it safe to say that I can go just there or will an appointment be necessary?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 9, 2016)

U cant go there.  

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Cyril Galgal (Nov 9, 2016)

Noted.


----------



## somal adatar (Feb 28, 2017)

Cyril Galgal said:


> Noted.


I beleive freemasonry thing is just evil. You shouldn't encourage it, it's satanist and satan is the ennemy of humans (all of us). He is trying to gather people (through freemasonry, rotary, jesuit order....) in order to apply his evil plans but of course he is hiding his plans behind good and colourfull intentions. It's like when you want to catch a rabbit, you put a nice carrott..... and then SLAM...


----------



## Elexir (Feb 28, 2017)

somal adatar said:


> I beleive freemasonry thing is just evil. You shouldn't encourage it, it's satanist and satan is the ennemy of humans (all of us). He is trying to gather people (through freemasonry, rotary, jesuit order....) in order to apply his evil plans but of course he is hiding his plans behind good and colourfull intentions. It's like when you want to catch a rabbit, you put a nice carrott..... and then SLAM...



Considering how much of english freemasonry that has leaked over the last few hundred years it would be pretty impossible to keep that a secret.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2017)

somal adatar said:


> I beleive freemasonry thing is just evil. You shouldn't encourage it, it's satanist and satan is the ennemy of humans (all of us). He is trying to gather people (through freemasonry, rotary, jesuit order....) in order to apply his evil plans but of course he is hiding his plans behind good and colourfull intentions. It's like when you want to catch a rabbit, you put a nice carrott..... and then SLAM...



Oh my, talked about fantasy; Rotarians and Freemasons evil and Satanic ? You've swallowed more bullshit than the entire planet's population of dung beetles.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 28, 2017)

The sheep need a shepherd.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2017)

The patient needs a doctor.


----------



## goomba (Feb 28, 2017)

somal adatar said:


> I beleive freemasonry thing is just evil. You shouldn't encourage it, it's satanist and satan is the ennemy of humans (all of us). He is trying to gather people (through freemasonry, rotary, jesuit order....) in order to apply his evil plans but of course he is hiding his plans behind good and colourfull intentions. It's like when you want to catch a rabbit, you put a nice carrott..... and then SLAM...



I believe freemasonry thing is just great.  You should encourage it, it's godly and God is the friend of humans (all of us).  He is trying to gather people (through freemasonry, rotary, Jesuit order...) in order to apply his good plans but of course he is showing his plans as good and colourfull intentions.  it's like when you wan to catch a rabbit, you put a nice carrot ..... and then Glory to God.

Seems like we believe different things.


----------



## Joe Wilson (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello
Anyone seeking light through free masonry are invited to contact me at blkhawk05@gmail.com or through www.landofshinar213.com


----------



## Virmar (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Good Day to all. 

I am currently residing here in Dubai and I want to join the Freemasonry. And I need guidance. I am willing to learn everything. Cause back in the Philippines, most of my friends are related to Freemasonry and Demolay. Looking forward for answers and learnings. 

Thanks, 
Virmar


----------

